# #22 pick : Done Dizzle



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=1825427

Eddie Gill + $3 million for the #22 pick


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland has to take on $ in a salary too.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

whoa.. this must mean either we're positioning ourselves for a trade, or we know of a 2nd overlooked player in the draft/.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I saw that, but I won't believe it until it's officially announced. That deal is too good to be true. Buying a first-rounder?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually I am wrong, once the pick is made it carries a trade value that should be about the same as Gills contract.

Here's what IMO this means for Portland.

They will take Telfair at #13. Probably too high for him, but they will take him. They will then take a SG (Martin) and IMO Ha Seung Jin @ 22 and 23.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nets are supposedly in major cost-cutting mode, so it's not impossible for them to dump their first rounder for cash.


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

Darn, had link copied and was about to post. You beat me to it. 

I am kind of intrigued by this trade. I guess New Jersey is trying to get as much leverage as they can to re-sign K-Mart, but I'm not really sure about Portland's angle in this deal. 

Obviously this trade isn't negative for Portland, Eddie Gill was going to be the 11th or 12th man on the team, and I don't imagine 3 mill in cash is going to make or break the franchise. Having first rounders is never a bad thing, my thoughts are that this pick, (and others), could be used as potential bait in a trade, either to move up in the draft or to get a veteran.

Anyway, I like the trade. I really think Telfair is going to be very good in this league, and we just upped our chances of getting him. He seems very court-savvy, and while the pressures of playing high school ball in New York aren't like the pressures of playing in the NBA, I do think that him having a spotlight on him for quite awhile will make for a quicker adjustment in the league.

Bottomline: Good deal for Portland.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

With all this publicity of Portland chasing Telfair, it makes me wonder whether or not a team will draft Telfair ahead of Portland, and try to hold him and get something bigger out of Portland.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

#13 : Telfair

#22 : Dorell Wright

#23 : Ha-Seung Jin 

Ha is in for a 2nd workout, maybe they will take a chance on him

Ha-Seung and Telfar are the only players Portland has brought in for more than one work out


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

So the SAR to NJ talks are officially dead. We obviously can't keep him, I wonder if Nash has another deal up his sleeve. Kittles+Williams just isn't worth Rahim.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If true, this trade makes the Clippers look like spendthrifts. :whofarted

What I don't understand is, if they didn't want the pick, why couldn't they just trade it for a future protected pick, like the Spurs did last year? Are they that desperate for the cash?

And aren't there other teams who would be willing to trade cash, PLUS something of value, for a first-rounder?

I agree with CrGiants, I won't believe this one until it's officially announced.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

not bad..

I still don't think they'll take Telfair at 13, because they don't know who's going to be drop yet.


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

im pretty sure this is part of the larger trade with SAR to even things up


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

great deal for the blazers


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> With all this publicity of Portland chasing Telfair, it makes me wonder whether or not a team will draft Telfair ahead of Portland, and try to hold him and get something bigger out of Portland


Yeah, I am really wondering what is up here, b\c I do not believe Telfair will be there for POR @ #22. I would LOVE IT if he was, b\c then it allows us to nab a potentially really good player at #13 as well.

Thre are so many possibilities going on here. What if POR had to make a 4 or 5 to 2 trade with ORL for T-Mac and Hill? Then adding 3 first rounders all of the sudden (plus at least 1, maybe 2 FA) doesn't become such a numbers crunch. :laugh: Thursday is looking to be REALLY interesting for POR fans.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I agree with CrGiants, I won't believe this one until it's officially announced.


I think it is pretty much a done deal, could ESPN be jumping the gun here? Possibly, but I find that to be highly unlikely.




> *League sources told ESPN.com that the deal is done* but it can't be announced until after the conclusion of the first round Thursday night in New York. New Jersey would make the No. 22 selection for the Blazers.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

You know, on espn today they mentioned something like Mcgrady knowing that a deal is about to happen but they're going to wait until after the draft until they pull the trigger. This little bit of news has to make you wonder :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, what a night. I get home from work,see this done dizzle for #22 and now I am so pumped. I can't wait for this draft at all.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree man.... the summer is usually the best time to be a blazer fan.... except for last year....


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty much a done deal, could ESPN be jumping the gun here? Possibly, but I find that to be highly unlikely.


It does seem unlikely, but it's not like it's never happened before, ESPN does jump the gun sometimes. Doesn't it seem highly unlikely that NJ would make this trade in the first place?

I think it's more likely that ESPN is wrong than it is that NJ would trade away a first-rounder for nothing.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> What I don't understand is, if they didn't want the pick, why couldn't they just trade it for a future protected pick, like the Spurs did last year? Are they that desperate for the cash?


Apparently so.



> And aren't there other teams who would be willing to trade cash, PLUS something of value, for a first-rounder?


But they don't want a guaranteed contract for 2004-05 (thus trading for Gill whose contract is unguaranteed), and they don't seem to want another guaranteed contract for 2005-06 either (or else I agree they'd ask for a future pick instead of the cash).

I guess the new owner thinks that saving $4 million this year is more important than whatever player they could get at #22. Maybe Thorn convinced him that this is a weak draft or something.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Portland has to take on $ in a salary too.


No

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=101247&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Post #10 above from SCBF



> _
> Portland couldn't send someone like Woods for the draft pick. However, the Blazers CAN send Cook and/or Gill because they are minimum salary players.
> 
> From Larry ****'s FAQ
> ...



waiting for step #2... :wait:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> League sources told ESPN.com that the deal is done but it can't be announced until after the conclusion of the first round Thursday night in New York.


I wonder if he misunderstood and should have said, "it can't be announced until after the conclusion of the expansion draft."

There's no reason that I'm aware of as to why it can't happen before or during the 1st round of the rookie draft. Even if the pick is selected by NJ on behalf of the Blazers, it still has no value for matching salaries in a trade, although it does count against NJ's cap once selected.

And Gill can be traded for a draft pick straight up because he has a minimum salary contract.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> You know, on espn today they mentioned something like Mcgrady knowing that a deal is about to happen but they're going to wait until after the draft until they pull the trigger. This little bit of news has to make you wonder :yes:


I heard that, too, and was surprised. It's on the web at ESPN.com:



> Reached at his home in south Orlando, McGrady told the Sentinel he could not talk about the situation "until it's official ... after the draft. I can't let my tricks out of the bag. I don't have any comment."


It's highly unlikely he's coming to Portland, but it sure sounds like he's going SOMEWHERE, and soon...

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's moments like this that I wish we had an insider in our midst!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

no kidding.. talk about jump starting draft week.. my oh my!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

It looks like it is HOU, for Francis and spare parts.

tell me if I am crazy here, but I really think that a trade of Zach, Damon, Theo, Qyntel for Hill and McGrady is a FAR better deal for ORL than what HOU is offering up.

POR could then go after Brent Barry as their PG, use all 3 of their draft picks to fill out the team. 

Maybe POR is not going to give up Zach for T-Mac? or doesn't want to take on Hill's deal?

Most likely scenario IMO - T-Mac doesn't want to play for POR. :yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm..didn't McGrady totally diss Van Gundy recently?

and if this is an accurate trade, Houston robbed Orlando blind.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> It looks like it is HOU, for Francis and spare parts.
> 
> tell me if I am crazy here, but I really think that a trade of Zach, Damon, Theo, Qyntel for Hill and McGrady is a FAR better deal for ORL than what HOU is offering up.
> ...


I hope PDX is sold on Zach as the franchise because I am. No need to trade him, he is not the problem. We have a very youthful yet competitive season, we shouldn't screw it up.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't believe Orlando would trade McGrady for Steve Francis. They could get so much more. They could pretty much get any top guard in the league for McGrady. Indiana was offering J'O Neal.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> I don't believe Orlando would trade McGrady for Steve Francis. They could get so much more. They could pretty much get any top guard in the league for McGrady. Indiana was offering J'O Neal.


No they weren't.

Some writer SUGGESTED that Orlando could trade TMac for Jermaine O'Neal.

Indiana wants to offer 2 of Bender, Harrington and Artest, not O'Neal.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah indy is definetly not offering oneal


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I wonder if he misunderstood and should have said, "it can't be announced until after the conclusion of the expansion draft."


I was wondering this as well So-Cal, was this just an minor error or is there another reason?



> There's no reason that I'm aware of as to why it can't happen before or during the 1st round of the rookie draft. Even if the pick is selected by NJ on behalf of the Blazers, it still has no value for matching salaries in a trade, although it does count against NJ's cap once selected.



Well the only one reason I can think of, would be if the 22nd pick was involved in a bigger deal, possibly including the #23 as well? B\c in that case, unless I am mistaken, the trading of picks (if for example POR was trading all 3 picks to CHA for #4) cannot be announced until the last pick involved in the trade has been made, and usually they are announced at the conclusion of the 1st round.




> League sources told ESPN.com that *the deal is done but it can't be announced until after the conclusion of the first round Thursday night in New York.* New Jersey would make the No. 22 selection for the Blazers.


I wonder if SAR, Kittles and Williams could still be involved somehow.

CHA gets #13, #22 & #23

NJ gets SAR, Gill & $3mil cash (and trade exemption for CHA selecting Kittles in the expansion draft)

POR gets #4 pick, Kittles & A.Williams

Just pure speculation on my part (of course).

I'd be quite happy if the deal was just as stated on ESPN, but the #4 is enticing.


----------



## rattler-n-rollin (Jun 21, 2004)

*THINGS ARE HEATING UP*

*PORTLANDS GONNA MAKE DRAFT DAY CRAZY* :grinning: :yes: :starwars: :jump:  let the games begin  GO BLAZERS :djparty:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to the boards Rattler n Rollin


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hm..didn't McGrady totally diss Van Gundy recently?


Actually, it was the other way around. VG said something to the effect of Mcgrady being a selfish player and acts like a baby with all of his posturing.

Back to #22....

I think that because our original 2 picks were locked down (Jackson, Telfair) because of the sweet marketing $$, Nash wanted to be able to make at least one pick himself. Anything we get beyond the goodwill and luxury suite money from choosing those two will be gravy.

If we keep the pick, I'm guessing Wright or JR Smith, if either is available.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I just hope we don't use our #13 pick on Telfair. That would be a HUGE mistake! I would like them to use #22 or #23 on Telfair (if possible) and package the other two to move up in the draft and select Ben Gordon.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> It looks like it is HOU, for Francis and spare parts.
> 
> tell me if I am crazy here, but I really think that a trade of Zach, Damon, Theo, Qyntel for Hill and McGrady is a FAR better deal for ORL than what HOU is offering up.


Not for the Magic it's not. The trade with Houston fills their needs at PG, SG and C whereas the best player in that Portland deal is yet another PF. You realize that would make 4 of Orlando's best players ALL PF's? We still have Howard, Gooden and we'd now have Randolph and Okafor. It just doesn't make sense from a team need perspective. Damon's just cap room, and an OK PG for a season, and Ratliff is a decent C with a big contract as well. Qyntel is a bust, and could get taken by Charlotte anyway. The Houston trade isn't as good talent wise, but it fills Orlando's needs nicely, and all players the Magic receive are under 30 years old.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Um big difference*

There is a big difference. You speak of Orlando would have 4 power forwards if they did this trade. The difference being that the power forward you would be obtaining in the trade is actually a worthy player, where all of the others that are on Orlando are struggling to be marginal, at best. Orlando is soft on the inside. Now the other assumption you make, is that if they made the trade that Okafor would still be drafted. A trade like this would allow Orlando to take somebody else, or trade down. Last but not least, the players on Orlando produced the worst record in the league last year. They would have the core of a team that would make the playoffs in the east easy. Chances are, if this trade was made, some of the power forwards that are on Orlando now, would be cut loose, they would have a solid core to build upon, and lots of money for free agency in the near future.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Um big difference*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> There is a big difference. You speak of Orlando would have 4 power forwards if they did this trade. The difference being that the power forward you would be obtaining in the trade is actually a worthy player, where all of the others that are on Orlando are struggling to be marginal, at best. Orlando is soft on the inside. Now the other assumption you make, is that if they made the trade that Okafor would still be drafted. A trade like this would allow Orlando to take somebody else, or trade down. Last but not least, the players on Orlando produced the worst record in the league last year. They would have the core of a team that would make the playoffs in the east easy. Chances are, if this trade was made, some of the power forwards that are on Orlando now, would be cut loose, they would have a solid core to build upon, and lots of money for free agency in the near future.


Randolph may be a worthy player, but he can't play defense, which just makes him a step above Juwan Howard and Drew Gooden, who are similar players that score, but can't play defense. The Magic would still have a horrible defensive squad, so this trade really doesn't help much. Sure it brings in Ratliff, but the rest of the team still can't play D. It's not that easy to just get rid of Gooden and Howard, and then try and trade down from the number 1 pick while they're at it. That team would not make the playoffs, even in the East. Look at the lineup:

Stoudamire/Lue/Gaines
Bogans/Woods
Garrity/Woods
Randolph/Howard/Okafor/Gooden
Ratliff/DeClercq

Not only can no one play defense in that lineup outside of Ratliff and Bogans, but no one can create their own shot outside of Randolph, and sometimes Damon. You have three pretty good outside shooters, but lets be honest, that team is awful. Compare that to this possible lineup:

Francis/Lue
Mobley/Bogans
Hill/Garrity
Okafor/Gooden
Cato/(Okafor)

This lineup is good enough to make the playoffs in the East easily, and compete for home court advantage. It's not as good as Indiana or Detroit, but they could possibly be one of the best teams in the East. The combination of outside shooting(Francis, Mobley, Garrity, Bogans, Lue) interior defense(Okafor and Cato) good rebounders for their position(Francis, Bogans, Hill, Okafor, Gooden, Cato) team chemistry that's already there(Francis, Mobley and Cato) with two guys who are team-first players and shouldn't have a problem fitting in(Hill and Okafor) you have a recipe for a very good basketball team potentially. Like I said, talent-wise the Portland deal may be better, but from an Orlando standpoint I'd much rather have the Rockets trade due to team need.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

damn you guys got freakin lucky! a scrub and money for sebastian telfair, what in the hell is that idiot thorn thinking!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

its not a done deal... there are lot of teams that could pick him from #14 to #22

with all the media attention now o it. A team may think again about picking him. Maybe even Kiki


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If this is true, this is an exciting deal and you have to give Nash credit.

Who is Eddie Gill? A CBA player - you can bring an Eddie Gill to your training camp for free and he'll beg you to give him the league minimum.

The #22 pick in this draft can net a real player - or be a very nice piece in a trade package, possibly #22 & #23 for a higher pick (14-16?).

This has the potential to be as good of a trade as McInnis for Miles, IMO.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> its not a done deal... there are lot of teams that could pick him from #14 to #22


I still won't be surprised to see Telfair go before #13. In fact, I'd be less surprised by that than if he lasted to #22/23.

Dan


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets GM was quoted as saying the Nets could use pick 22 if the right player fell (the link is over in the Nets forum if you want to read it).


----------

